# We're pirates!



## Fishaman P (Jan 20, 2011)

Apparently we're pirates.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> *Why can't I play Pokemon HeartGold / SoulSilver / Black / White ? Why aren't they supported ?*
> 
> *We are not going to support these games.* Don't waste time asking, it will only make us angry. We can't cope with the huge flood of noobs which we know is coming. If you can't make it work, then give up and go buy the cart.
> 
> ...



Source


----------



## Rydian (Jan 20, 2011)

The guy who manages that emulator?

Normmatt.

Ironyyyyyyy.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 20, 2011)

So THIS is why people keep coming here asking for roms.

I demand that something be done about this.


----------



## Raika (Jan 20, 2011)

Well, they're right when they say we're pirates...

But I hate their guts, so I demand something to be done about this too.


----------



## Devin (Jan 20, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> So THIS is why people keep coming here asking for roms.
> 
> I demand that something be done about this.



Edit it?


----------



## geoflcl (Jan 20, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> The guy who manages that emulator?
> 
> Normmatt.



Yes, I was thinking it sounded quite a bit like Normmatt. Considering the contributions he's made, some would argue that this sort of behavior is justifiable. Others think otherwise, however. Either way, it's quite hard to sway him to do something, so I imagine many people, regardless of their opinion about Normmatt, will simply have to put up with his decisions.


----------



## Elvarg (Jan 20, 2011)

Har Har


----------



## SmokeFox (Jan 20, 2011)

I think that this is a strategy to make us angry or something, better live this alone.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 20, 2011)

It doesn't say that anymore.


----------



## Fudge (Jan 20, 2011)

Well, 99% of the people on GBAtemp are pirates, so its not surprising he would post something like that


----------



## [M]artin (Jan 20, 2011)

You're all STUPIDrates.


----------



## Elvarg (Jan 20, 2011)

fudgenuts64 said:
			
		

> Well, 99% of the people on GBAtemp are pirates, so its not surprising he would post something like that



who is the 1%


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 20, 2011)

Raise you're hand if you're NOT a pirate.

*cricket noises*

Exactly.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 20, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Raise you're hand if you're NOT a pirate.
> 
> *cricket noises*
> 
> Exactly.



Reformed pirate here. Yeah, eat that shithead.


----------



## Elvarg (Jan 20, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> It doesn't say that anymore.



wow you actauly edited it


----------



## Fudge (Jan 20, 2011)

Elvarg said:
			
		

> SoulSnatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's mean. It probably has less pirates then PIRATEtemp oh wait.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 20, 2011)

As said before, I'm trying to get rid of gbatemp's reputation as a pirate and shithead kiddy haven.  Mainly by making or compiling (or encouraging) guides on how to do things, then when somebody comes in and asks how to do something, we point them to the guide and say DO IT YOURSELF.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jan 20, 2011)

Its not 99 more like 60


----------



## Fudge (Jan 20, 2011)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> Its not 99 more like 60


No, it really is like 99.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 20, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> As said before, I'm trying to get rid of gbatemp's reputation as a pirate and shithead kiddy haven.  Mainly by making or compiling (or encouraging) guides on how to do things, then when somebody comes in and asks how to do something, we point them to the guide and say DO IT YOURSELF.



That's never going to happen. Especially with each release thread made and everybody saying:

"it works on DSTWO."
"It works on Acekard"
"FINALLY FOUND A DOWNLOAD!"

and all that crap.

Personally, I'd like to see a Pirate Flag on the banner. Like a certain torrent site that has the skull and crossbones.


----------



## Fireballo (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm not a pirate but I am a liar.


----------



## gifi4 (Jan 20, 2011)

Fireballo said:
			
		

> I'm not a pirate but I am a liar.


So in other words, you're not a liar and you are a pirate...

Change the registration, so that when people register they automatically have to read the rules and put a 5 min lock on or something?


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jan 20, 2011)

GBAtemp has piratey roots.....and we're not pirate.....
we're discreet enthusiasts of the free and unrestricted transfer of long strings of code which usualy have a file extension of .nds, .iso, .gba, and .mp3 ......get your facts straight


----------



## gifi4 (Jan 20, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> GBAtemp has piratey roots.....and we're not pirate.....
> we're discreet enthusiasts of the free and unrestricted transfer of long strings of code which have a file extension of .nds ......get your facts straight


LOL, most people who pirate don't stop with NDS files...


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jan 20, 2011)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> Fear Zoa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh your right.....ill fix that right away


----------



## YayMii (Jan 20, 2011)

Elvarg said:
			
		

> SoulSnatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was actually a user on the wiki by the name of "Turdsandwich" that changed it.
And if you look in the history, it used to have actual helpful information on how to get them to work, but "Zeromus" changed it to say "check on gbatemp.net".


----------



## zeromac (Jan 20, 2011)

YayMii said:
			
		

> Elvarg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jan 20, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> As said before, I'm trying to get rid of gbatemp's reputation as a pirate and shithead kiddy haven.  Mainly by making or compiling (or encouraging) guides on how to do things, then when somebody comes in and asks how to do something, we point them to the guide and say DO IT YOURSELF.
> 
> A lot of members sit there complaining about how bad the temp is, but they don't do a damn thing about it. They don't contribute shit but their whiny posts.
> Thanks for at least trying to improve the temp, Rydian. Let me know if you need help(Even though I already offered XD).
> ...



Show me where you found that.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 20, 2011)

There are 'pirates' on every single site on the internet. 

Yes some people are going to say that we're a pirate haven simply because of the crowd we draw,
but the fact of the matter is that we do not provide illegal materials here.

Hell we've got more than two dozen volunteers here whose job is to kick you the fuck out if you're caught spreading illegal data on our network .


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 20, 2011)

Yo ho fiddle dee dee! Free as a pirate, free as can be! You are a pirate and a pirate is free, you are a pirate!


----------



## Maplemage (Jan 20, 2011)

Wtf? now they changed it 



Spoiler



Why can't I play Pokemon HeartGold / SoulSilver / Black / White ? Why aren't they supported ?
We are not going to support these games. Don't waste time asking, it will only make us angry. We can't cope with the huge flood of noobs which we know is coming. If you can't make it work, then give up and go buy the cart.
If you create new threads in the forum about these games, don't be surprised if they get closed or deleted depending on how obnoxious they are.
ds-scene.net has a bunch of pirates on it. Go check there.



Silly me, somebody else posted it =P


----------



## iggloovortex (Jan 20, 2011)

Ill just leave this here. . .


Ah i got it


----------



## gokujr1000 (Jan 20, 2011)

iggloovortex said:
			
		

> Ill just leave this here. . .
> 
> 
> Ah i got it



No Need for a spoiler that song should be on GBATemps Portal Page!

Or maybe ndscene's?


----------



## boktor666 (Jan 20, 2011)

gokujr1000 said:
			
		

> iggloovortex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yarr harr matey, Le's get them maps and find some treasure on the Nintendo seas YAR HARR. No srsly, gbatemp shouldn't be portraited "As a bunch o' pirates harr haarrrr" . Dude who wrote that on that forums who called us a pirate site: GO fuck yourself.


----------



## Chesskid1 (Jan 20, 2011)

I don't pirate anything as that'd be against copyright law. I abide by US law as the good citizen I am and do not partake in torrenting. I'm only here for lovely discussions about gaming.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Jan 20, 2011)

Chesskid1 said:
			
		

> I don't pirate anything as that'd be against copyright law. I abide by US law as the good citizen I am and do not partake in torrenting. I'm only here for lovely discussions about gaming.



I'm not trolling you here but I wish I was like you. Honestly I do. I don't want to be a pirate but with how much games cost in Australia I guess I just have to be.


----------



## Veho (Jan 20, 2011)

boktor666 said:
			
		

> No srsly, gbatemp shouldn't be portraited "As a bunch o' pirates harr haarrrr" . It isn't being portrayed as such.
> QUOTEDude who wrote that on that forums who called us a pirate site


Nobody said that.


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm a ?rate.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 20, 2011)

As I mentioned before, many other sites ban any talk of piracy, while it's allowed here, so that give the impression (compared to other forums) that we're all pirates.

I mean the kind of people that make that comparison have never actually SEEN a piracy forum, but still...


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 20, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> As I mentioned before, many other sites ban any talk of piracy, while it's allowed here, so that give the impression (compared to other forums) that we're all pirates.
> 
> I mean the kind of people that make that comparison have never actually SEEN a piracy forum, but still...



yep, Just the fact that we don't completely censor talk of piracy like the Great and Grand Republic of China, is reason enough in many people's eyes to call us a den of pirates. Even our own members say shit like "99%" of us are pirates or even "Derp derp, let one person say hes not a pirate" The stench of ignorance when it comes to this topic is overwhelming.


----------



## Fishaman P (Jan 20, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> It doesn't say that anymore.



YAYZ!  Thanks Normmatt!


----------



## SifJar (Jan 20, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> The guy who manages that emulator?
> 
> Normmatt.
> 
> ...



If you bother to look at the history of that page, none of the edits are by Nommatt. Just saying.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 20, 2011)

I wasn't hinting that they did it, I was pointing out how ironic it is that a page for an emulator was saying that when the emulator is by the guy that makes the AKAIO firmware for flash carts.


----------



## Sausage Head (Jan 20, 2011)

I just read this like 30 minutes ago.

what a coincidence.


----------



## Terminator02 (Jan 21, 2011)

i don't understand why it was changed at all, it use to actually help you:
http://wiki.desmume.org/index.php?title=Fa...&oldid=3400


----------



## Elvarg (Jan 21, 2011)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> i don't understand why it was changed at all, it use to actually help you:
> http://wiki.desmume.org/index.php?title=Fa...&oldid=3400



owell its back to gbatemp again.


----------



## Terminator02 (Jan 21, 2011)

no it's not, i linked to the edit he made


----------



## Fishaman P (Jan 21, 2011)

It looks like I caused at least 2 edits!  I'M AFFECTING THE ENTIRE WORLD!  MUAHAHAHA!


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 21, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> but the fact of the matter is that we do not provide illegal materials here.



That's fine but if gbatemp really wants to get rid of its piracy reputation, it shouldnt be condone piracy and  should ban any member who asks how to play pirated games and especially gbatemp needs to get rid of the scene releases news.

But that's not going to happen, because pirates makes money for a site. It's all about the money huh?


----------



## Nujui (Jan 21, 2011)

So, we are being called pirates now?

....What was the lyrics to that famous pirate song again?


----------



## Presto99 (Jan 21, 2011)

Yo ho a pirate is free; you are a pirate! ( I can't remember the rest )


----------



## AP Hacker (Jan 21, 2011)

http://www.cristgaming.com/pirate.swf

While I won't say "__%" of us pirate, I think it is safe to say the majority of this community does. I personally do not, but factoring in the costs and such, I can see why some people do.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 21, 2011)

AP Hacker said:
			
		

> http://www.cristgaming.com/pirate.swf
> 
> While I won't say "__%" of us pirate, I think it is safe to say the majority of this community does.



There are a few members here, that dont think so for some reason. They are usually active in the RawkSD thread


----------



## Narayan (Jan 21, 2011)

i'm a pirate. i pirate almost everything. now only if hardware can also be easily pirated.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 21, 2011)

Yar har fiddle bee dee!


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 21, 2011)

game01 said:
			
		

> i'm a pirate. i pirate almost everything. now only if hardware can also be easily pirated.


This is me! ...until I get a job and will actually have money to spend on these things. I hope to gradually ease off of the pirating, but until then...Yo, Ho! A pirates life for me!


----------



## Makar (Jan 21, 2011)

Well, now it says:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> ds-scene.net loves turdsandwiches.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 21, 2011)

I think the main thing here is...who gives a shit. Some butthurt kiddies called the temp a pirate haven? Oh dear! lets all make a big deal out of it. It was probably DS-scene, that site is filled with temp rejects.
Overall I really don't see why people _care_ what other people 'think of the temp'. It doesn't affect anyone in any way.


----------



## Narayan (Jan 21, 2011)

ineap09 said:
			
		

> game01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well, i will still pirate stuff that can be pirated. but if poor quality comes to play, i may be forced to pay.


----------



## Pyrmon (Jan 21, 2011)

game01 said:
			
		

> ineap09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's my situation. I'm too poor to buy any games, so I pirate them. And I will continue to pirate to test games before buying them when I will be of legal work age.


----------



## machomuu (Jan 21, 2011)

Yeah, I gave up piracy about a month ago, though I still have some pirated games I need to buy (I deleted/threw away most of them).  I still use my Acekard and DSTWO a lot, though.  I call myself an Ex-pirate, but you know the saying "Once a pirate, always a pirate".


----------



## Pyrmon (Jan 21, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Yeah, I gave up piracy about a month ago, though I still have some pirated games I need to buy (I deleted/threw away most of them).  I still use my Acekard and DSTWO a lot, though.  I call myself an Ex-pirate, but you know the saying "Once a pirate, always a pirate".


And you know the song:
Do what you want, ‘cause a pirate is free,
YOU ARE A PIRATE!
Yar har, fiddle di dee,
Being a pirate is alright to be,
Do what you want ‘cause a pirate is free,
You are a pirate!


----------



## ehayes427 (Jan 21, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> ds-scene.net loves turdsandwiches.




pretty much


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 21, 2011)

It's back to GBATemp.net now.

Lol.


----------



## Fudge (Jan 21, 2011)

Whats with all the hate for ds-scene on GBAtemp. It's not a bad site at all.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jan 21, 2011)

fudgenuts64 said:
			
		

> Whats with all the hate for ds-scene on GBAtemp. It's not a bad site at all.



The same reason why there's so much hate for GBATemp on ds-scene. Even though it's not a bad site, at all.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 21, 2011)

Its just bullshit for the sake of bullshit. no reason for it.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 21, 2011)

fudgenuts64 said:
			
		

> Whats with all the hate for ds-scene on GBAtemp. It's not a bad site at all.


All the hate for gbatemp on ds-scene.


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Jan 21, 2011)

fudgenuts64 said:
			
		

> Whats with all the hate for ds-scene on GBAtemp. It's not a bad site at all.



Nope. Not. At. All. 

/sarcasm


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 21, 2011)

SubliminalSegue said:
			
		

> fudgenuts64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I sense contempt.


----------



## The Pi (Jan 21, 2011)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> I'm a ?rate.



Same


----------



## Fishaman P (Jan 21, 2011)

Actually, I'm pretty sure it goes:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> We are the pirates
> Who don't do anything
> We just stay here
> And lie around...


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 21, 2011)

Fishaman P said:
			
		

> Actually, I'm pretty sure it goes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







^ They approve of this post.


----------



## Searinox (Jan 21, 2011)

WAT? UNPOSSIBLE!

But lol @ ppl STILL not able to get it working!

We're prolly pirates cause we pay for our DS "emulators" and our "emulators" are physical hardware while theirs is OMFG free! I know what their issue is. Because they deny all discussion or concession about PIRATING stuff, they believe their little veil which sweeps the pirating habits of 75% of their userbase under the carpet is enough proof of purity for them to point fingers. XP It's one thing to openly pretend you're not doing it, another to take it to the next step and pertain a "holier than thou" attitude. =\

Anybody point to them that you pirated something and you're left for shame, rocks, and possibly the banhammer. Someone point out to them that they are discussing and developing a software which falls under COPYTIGHT INFRINGEMENT as defined by the DMCA due to circumventing digital locks, and that their forum platform, also hosted in the US, would have to comply with such laws and take down the whole forum, and they go mum.


----------



## machomuu (Jan 26, 2011)

Searinox said:
			
		

> WAT? UNPOSSIBLE!
> 
> But lol @ ppl STILL not able to get it working!
> 
> ...



I think the majority of us use flashcarts (I love my Acekard and DSTWO) and the systems themselves to play backups.  The real crime here is that some emulators have to be paid for *cough* No$GBA *cough* when emulators should be free.  I mean, emulators never really give you the true experience even if you have a PC controller.  Also, I know these guys don't have to make these emulators for us, but when I broke my DS in half and broke my DSi (not in half), I happily used the No$GBA until I got the XL replacement.  See Normatt, your bringing the kiddies joy.

Also, I don't think I'm better than anybody just because I've stopped.  I've been a pirate for years and never really cared what happened to the companies.  Now I've stopped and I do. So really, it's not much different.  I didn't stop pirating because it's against the law, I stopped because I wanted to.  'Tis all.


----------

